# which is the cheapest broadband service available in Kolkata?



## dearkumar (Jun 22, 2009)

which is the cheapest broadband service available in Kolkata?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 22, 2009)

BSNL!


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 22, 2009)

without doubt BSNL....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 22, 2009)

I also had a similar question, but I would like to rephrase it as "Which is the cheapest unlimited broadband service available in Kolkata?"

Can someone answer this? I am open to both ADSL and cable connections.


----------



## sanderz178 (Jun 22, 2009)

BSNL best hai mere liye!!!!!!


----------



## dearkumar (Jun 22, 2009)

_actually I want the service high bandwidth but less download( data transfer ) limit per month . _


----------

